# Well-established Pennsylvania tree care company seeking professional climbing arborists



## Gus64 (Sep 16, 2021)

So, full-transparency here: I worked as a college grounds manager for about 20 years, cared for the 'veteran' trees there and felt higher ed wasn't in my future anymore and was lucky to have been hired by the Ward Family. I'm an arborist here in the Plant Health Care Division and help out with many other things including recruiting. Love what I do now and these folks here are true professionals. Bottom-line is that I actually enjoy coming to work each day!

We are looking for individuals who want to better themselves not only money-wise but who also want to grow personally and professionally.

Please check out our job description below and if interested message me here or through my email: [email protected]

Our website: www.johnbward.com

*Experienced Arborist Tree Climber

John B. Ward Tree & Co. Tree Experts

King of Prussia, PA*

_*We are growing and are looking to add to our team of experts!*_

Do you enjoy crane work?

Do you enjoy performing ornamental pruning?

Do you want to work with the best team in the tree care industry?

At John B. Ward & Co. you can join a specialized team performing removals, pruning, or a combination of general tree care.

John B. Ward & Co. is a second-generation family owned and operated tree care company that has serviced the Main Line and surrounding areas for over 60 years. We are passionate about the work we perform and are dedicated to the clients we serve.

_*We love what we do and are thrilled to provide our employees with the best work environment and tools the industry has to offer.*_


Responsibilities and Duties:


Tree Climbing for pruning & removals.
Felling trees, pruning, use of rigging equipment, raking, general clean-up.
Operating aerial lifts.
Operating chainsaws and other cutting tools.
Operating Dump Trucks and Woodchippers.
Climbing with crane assistance.
Maintaining climbing gear.
Participating in daily training.
Pre tripping trucks and equipment.
Reading, understanding, and following work orders.
Effectively communicating with team members, sales reps, and customers to accomplish the goal.
Adhering to safety guidelines.
Performing work in accordance with best practices, policies, and procedures (OSHA, ANSI z133 and A300 standards).

Qualifications:


2+ Years climbing experience.
Experience with proper pruning practices to include ornamentals and large shade trees.
Stationary and Moving rope systems experience.
Basic dendrology.
Driver’s license.
Transportation to and from work.
Responsibility and good attitudes welcome here!
Commercial Driver’s License preferred.
ISA Certified Arborist preferred.
Higher education/Degree in the green industry preferred.

Salary and Benefits:


Competitive salary commensurate with experience ($25-$35.00+ per hour)
Excellent benefits package
Training and education to include CDL Certification and/or ISA Arborist Certification
$800.00 gear allowance
Safety first workplace
Full time, year-round position
Paid time off and paid holidays
Profit sharing/401K plan


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 18, 2021)

Hell where were you guys 20years ago? 
I love the fact that you state Driver license and transportation back and forth! 
One summer I was the only guy with a DL that year on the crew .... haha I got a raise strangely enough.


----------



## alex1617 (Sep 19, 2021)

Gus64 said:


> So, full-transparency here: I worked as a college grounds manager for about 20 years, cared for the 'veteran' trees there and felt higher ed wasn't in my future anymore and was lucky to have been hired by the Ward Family. I'm an arborist here in the Plant Health Care Division and help out with many other things including recruiting. Love what I do now and these folks here are true professionals. Bottom-line is that I actually enjoy coming to work each day!
> 
> We are looking for individuals who want to better themselves not only money-wise but who also want to grow personally and professionally.
> 
> ...


Hello I wanted to know who’s in charge of buying chain bars oil climbing gear. I have had a 100% customer return every company that takes 1min of there extremely busy life time to hear me out Will 100% start buying from me because I will do what no other company does. I will show you my cost and charge you a small percentage.


----------



## 250R (Nov 3, 2021)

I can do all of that and then some with qualifications. Too bad i'm happy where I am.


----------



## Gus64 (Nov 3, 2021)

250R said:


> I can do all of that and then some with qualifications. Too bad i'm happy where I am.


Well, that's _good_ that you're happy where you are! Not a lot of folks can say that about a job. And heck; it pays to be happy at your job when basically you spend a lot of your waking hours there.

If anything changes, feel free to contact us--thanks for the reply.


----------



## Del_ (Nov 3, 2021)

I was in the Penn-Del arborist association for almost 20 years and the John B. Ward and Co. were always big supporters and have a great reputation.


----------



## Gus64 (Nov 3, 2021)

Del_ said:


> I was in the Penn-Del arborist association for almost 20 years and the John B. Ward and Co. were always big supporters and have a great reputation.


Appreciate the feedback. We've got a good group here.


----------

